

Https://socialreader.com/me/content/FIdZL - RougeFemme
https://socialreader.com/me/content/FIdZL

======
gus_massa
Content copied from : [http://gigaom.com/2013/07/10/robotic-snakes-wriggle-
through-...](http://gigaom.com/2013/07/10/robotic-snakes-wriggle-through-
pipes-to-inspect-nuclear-power-plants/)

